# monark silver king



## cyndy (Jul 12, 2013)

I do not have a picture, but I'm looking at a monark silver king ladies aluminum bicycle, it is in great shape,any ballpark figures of what it is worth they want 350.00


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 12, 2013)

Condition is important, but it depends on the components.
Is $350 too much to spend for any bike that you like?
Chris


----------



## jkent (Jul 12, 2013)

It really depends on how complete it is. What shape are the fenders in?  Does it have the light and battery canister, truss rods, What shape is the seat in?


----------



## jd56 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Like this one?*

Cyndy...like this one?











This is a chromed framed, not aluminum, 1964 Monark Silver King. I paid way too much for it (then again I'm a cheap .....well you know) but, it was like almost new when I bought it recently. It was hardly ridden but the original owner who passed away shortly after she got it for Christmas in 1965....oh and I justified the price because I had to have it.
I think I paid $300 plus another $65 in shipping. 
But, value without seeing what your looking at is estimated at about $250 in really great shape. That's with all the tanklight and rear rack parts there and in good working order. Again that is kd you are looking at a middleweight like the one pictured above.
That's full retail.....and only my opinion.

Please lets see what you're contemplating....but, don't sent the ad link as someone might come in and snatch it from you. Open your ad if that is where you found it and right click the bike picture. Save and then start a gallery album here and upload the picture. Then after clicking on the picture in the album, go to the bottom right of that page and copy the BB code and then paste that on the thread here.

Good luck on the search and haggling....that's the fun part I think


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Pay What You are Willing to Pay at That Moment!*



cyndy said:


> I do not have a picture, but I'm looking at a monark silver king ladies aluminum bicycle, it is in great shape,any ballpark figures of what it is worth they want 350.00





I had my Ladies MW Hawthorne Durelium (Silver King) Posted for $380 +Shipping!!!

A Great Looking and Riding Bike, But after a Nice Ride Today; I Reposted It for $900 Shipped!

Someone Lost Their Chance When It Was $380!!!

Go with Your Guts Sometimes!

Good Luck!


----------



## cyndy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm so new to this, thanks so much,looking at it tomorrow.It has no tank,fenders are steel,seat is rough,I'll work on trying to get picture's posted,I think I've landed in a good spot with the cabe!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 12, 2013)

cyndy said:


> I'm so new to this, thanks so much,looking at it tomorrow.It has no tank,fenders are steel,seat is rough,I'll work on trying to get picture's posted,I think I've landed in a good spot with the cabe!!




Post some Pics before Investing on That Type of Bike!

Get some Feedback 1st!!!!


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 12, 2013)

cyndy said:


> I'm so new to this, thanks so much,looking at it tomorrow.It has no tank,fenders are steel,seat is rough,I'll work on trying to get picture's posted,I think I've landed in a good spot with the cabe!!




Price is fair to high in my opinion but greatly depends on how much original equipment is still with the bike. They did not have tanks...most had stainless steel fenders that are sometimes painted (later years) but aluminum pop up as an option and are very expensive. Some had lights and a tube for batteries...look for a hole in the fender the size of your small fingers. Also look for a glass rear reflector in an aluminum housing on the rear fender, again, expensive to find depending on year. And look for scratches on the frame from the battery tube if it had a light or a horn and light combo. Seat condition is important and they can be expensive to replace or restore depending on year and model. Rims are another expensive part if they are not correct. Bars could be aluminum, make sure the front fork comes with the truss rods, rear rack was also aluminum...everything I pointed out would only be of importance to someone trying to restore the bike...if that is not important and you are looking for an economical rider, then use the info for leverage as in "it's missing this and that...etc...and is worth xxx because of the missing pieces." 
The aluminum silverkings are just about the easiest prewar bikes to restore (no paint??) and look very cool fully polished...good luck


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 12, 2013)

If it has the hornlight on the fender, buy it...if it has the aluminum rack, run over there as soon as you read this and buy it.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Jul 13, 2013)

Everyone has mentioned the earlier Aluminum Silver King, guess your not looking at a middleweight.
Can't wait see for sure when you post pictures.
Good luck

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 13, 2013)

First post clearly states "monark silver king ladies aluminum bicycle" so I think it is safe to assume prewar without pics...


----------

